
Show HN: HostMyDocs, a light Angular 2 webapp  to centralize your documentations - mistermatt
https://github.com/TraceSoftwareInternational/HostMyDocs
======
dqv
That interface is squeaky clean. I love it.

What was your idea behind this? Do you have a lot of personal documentation
that you need to organize or is this for centralizing documentation from other
projects?

~~~
mistermatt
It is a need as an internal use to have all documentation from our libraries
at the same place, it is also our sandbox to test Angular 2 and soon gRPC

